# Melatonin



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

I used Melatonin extensively to help keep Bear quiet for the past 10 months. For us, it worked for in the mornings and afternoons, but evenings it never worked. We had no side effects at all.  

Though, I don't know how it would work for noise anxiety. For us, it just mellowed Bear out.


----------



## Gwen_Dandridge (Jul 14, 2012)

Brave said:


> I used Melatonin extensively to help keep Bear quiet for the past 10 months. For us, it worked for in the mornings and afternoons, but evenings it never worked. We had no side effects at all.
> 
> Though, I don't know how it would work for noise anxiety. For us, it just mellowed Bear out.


Thanks. I've been hearing from friends and on the Web about it being the 'miracle cure' for dogs with noise anxiety.

What was the dosage you used and did you use people melatonin?


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

I've used melatonin with my dogs for several years. I used a formula for amount per the dog's weight that I found online. It seems to work well with Tucker but Bella not so much. My understanding is that melatonin makes people sleepy but makes dogs mellow. Not sure why. With Tucker I put it into warm goat's milk. The melatonin plus the milk makes him quite mellow. It helped him sleep through the night when he was a puppy.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Also, I use the human kind. Buy it at the pharmacy. I get the caplets with powder so I can measure it out.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Gwen_Dandridge said:


> Thanks. I've been hearing from friends and on the Web about it being the 'miracle cure' for dogs with noise anxiety.
> 
> What was the dosage you used and did you use people melatonin?


I used a bottle at got at the human pharmacy (CVS to be exact). I gave 3mg 3x a day (for a total daily max of 9 mg).


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

This is the dosing guideline I use:
1 mg for dogs that weigh less than 10 lbs
1.5 mg for dogs that weigh between 10 to 25 lbs
3 mg for dogs that weigh between 26 to 100 lbs
3 to 6 mg for dogs that weigh over 100 lbs


----------



## beemerdog (Dec 1, 2012)

I use melatonin my self to help me to sleep at night. I wish I could sleep as easily as Summer.


----------



## Bentman2 (Sep 30, 2013)

*Noise Anxiety?*

Please explain what you mean by noise anxiety. This is really curious to me. :wavey:


----------



## Michele4 (Oct 28, 2012)

I also use melatonin to help me sleep at night, my Pug is a snorer and I'm a light sleeper, it seems to put me in a deeper sleep. I've used it on Murphee about 3 times over the summer when I would have parties and a lot of new people (to him) over. Seemed to help.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Bentman2 said:


> Please explain what you mean by noise anxiety. This is really curious to me. :wavey:


I think noise anxiety is like when dogs are scared of thunder, fireworks, dryer going. Noises that cause anxiety. That kind of thing. 

Someone correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## Gwen_Dandridge (Jul 14, 2012)

Brave said:


> I think noise anxiety is like when dogs are scared of thunder, fireworks, dryer going. Noises that cause anxiety. That kind of thing.
> 
> Someone correct me if I'm wrong.


Nope, you are right. That's what I'm asking about.


----------



## Bentman2 (Sep 30, 2013)

*Thanks*



Gwen_Dandridge said:


> Nope, you are right. That's what I'm asking about.


Awesome. Thanks so much for letting me know. This is wild and very good to know. Bentley is only 7 months but will have times when he thinks aliens are getting on him if he hears unfamiliar noises. I bought some tonight that I will use if needed. :wave:


----------



## Kally76 (Jun 14, 2010)

My friend has been using this on her lab for months. Despite every training technique known to man, her "Gun Dog" is terrified of guns. We've been trying to go to some hunts on Saturdays, she gives him Melantonin before we go. It seemed to calm him down and work wonderful at first....now, not so much. Do they build up an immunity to it? Have you had to change your dosages?


----------



## Gwen_Dandridge (Jul 14, 2012)

Kally76 said:


> My friend has been using this on her lab for months. Despite every training technique known to man, her "Gun Dog" is terrified of guns. We've been trying to go to some hunts on Saturdays, she gives him Melantonin before we go. It seemed to calm him down and work wonderful at first....now, not so much. Do they build up an immunity to it? Have you had to change your dosages?


I've never tried it. I just heard about it yesterday and am researching. You guys are part of the research. 

It seems that some dogs are actually "cured" of their fear after using melatonin for a time period. At the very least, if I end up using it, it will give her (and me) a break from her being terrified.

Maddie was puppy-sat this weekend and went off with a dog trainer friend of mine. She ended up charging me a whole lot less then usual as Maddie was so easy and well-trained. And she is. Maddie automatically heeled for her while hiking, lay as ease when they were up at the ranch, played well with other dogs and was a non-difficult dog. They have a yurt--no electricity, no things that make icky fan noises, nothing. 

When they returned. Maddie went immediately to hiding behind the coffee table. It was so sad for me to see.


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

Melatonin was a miracle drug for my Desi. She had severe thunderstorm anxiety with pacing, panting, trembling, and trying to hide. I gave 2 3mg tablets with peanut butter and within 30 minutes, her anxiety had lessened enough that she could lay calmly on the floor by my feet.


----------



## Gwen_Dandridge (Jul 14, 2012)

Okay, I now have a liquid melatonin in hand. I'm going to give it to Maddie when I pick her up and see how it goes.

Interestingly, yesterday I had a friend come by and Maddie was so into her. She didn't hide out but brought her toy after toy to see.

It usually seems like it is in the late afternoon/evening when she gets freaked out. Mornings seem fine.


----------

